# Old cottage, Aberdeenshire - Dec 08 (VERY Pic heavy)



## Seahorse (Dec 9, 2008)

Following on from yesterday's disappointing visit to the Croft of Hardslacks, I decided it was time to get over to this one with my camera. I've been watching this place slowly deteriorate for the past 12 years, including seeing the butcher's bike go from pristine to pile of scrap over time. 

I won't say exactly where this is, as it is as yet un-chav'd, and I'd far rather see it disintegrate under nature's hand than to have some brain dead twat put a match to it.

On with the pics. I hope they manage to convey at least some of the atmosphere of this place. Oh, and the holes in the wall... yes, they ARE bullet holes. Don't ask.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2008)

This is well nice. Love that tipsy chimney.


----------



## foz101 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be honest, I wasn't expecting much based on the externals but there's a lot of interesting crap in there, nice.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 9, 2008)

That's an ace find. 

The bullet holes - were you trying to get that deer in the other thread for Lithiums stew? 

What a mad chimney! Santa really does need to loose weight. So many artifacts in there. Drawers full of interestingness. Receipts, nuts and bolts and even the folks old cutlery. Speaking of which - I know of a second-hand shop in Ashington, Northumberland which actually sells cutlery like that to the poor folk there!

The mirror abandoned in the loft is great too. A bit of spit an rub will fettle it no end. Clothes left hanging - folk led a simplistic life (probably due to poverty) and this house tells it all.

Thanks for going to the trouble with this place - it was worth it.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2008)

Sausage said:


> - I know of a second-hand shop in Ashington, Northumberland which actually sells cutlery like that to the poor folk there!



Lol. I collect and use old cutlery and kitchen utensils as I think they're much nicer than the modern crap.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments folks.

Asking about, it appears that the old fella that lived here was involved in the coal delivery trade, and lived there right up until the late 80's, hence the receipts for coal from the 60's. His familiy also ran the peat business locally, and yes, there is a bloody big peat bog up behind the house. I have no idea why there are old kipper boxes scattered about though. 

There was a rusting old van just off the track a few years ago, but I think it got bulldozed into the ground along with the encroaching gorse to keep the track open. First time my horse saw it he went mental and dumped me in a bog. 

Interestingly, I spotted an old peat sled up on the moss yesterday. I'll go back tomorrow and see if it's still there and get a pic. 12 years ago, there was an ancient set of cast iron scales for weighing the peat... right in the middle of the moor. It's still there yet, but now covered over in gorse. You've got to wonder what else is hidden up there.

I have a feeling the family still use the house to dump stuff. Seems like every time I go up there, there's new stuff on that second bed. 

Biggest regret... not getting to that old pony cart before it suffered when the shed fell in. In fact, I didn't even know about it until last year.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 9, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Lol. I collect and use old cutlery and kitchen utensils as I think they're much nicer than the modern crap.



The ones the shop sells are worn away. Spoons with one edge which is flat from scraping sideways on dishes in the same way for decades.
Table knives with so much taken away from sharpening they are like filleting knives. Ivory handles which are absolutely knackered. Split and fractured. I don't think you would eat off them Foxylady! I must confess to taking my partner to this shop when we were courting! Just for the entertainment factor of course....


----------



## orangeacid (Dec 9, 2008)

Great find... really is surprising what it' like inside based on the unimpressive outside!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 9, 2008)

orangeacid said:


> Great find... really is surprising what it' like inside based on the unimpressive outside!



Book. Cover. Judge. Don't.


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 9, 2008)

You certainly went " above & beyond the call of duty" on this one seahorse,As you said lets hope it stays un chav'd,Amazing


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 9, 2008)

infromthestorm said:


> You certainly went " above & beyond the call of duty" on this one seahorse,As you said lets hope it stays un chav'd,Amazing



HAHA. Above and beyond would have been spending all day there photographing every single thing. Maybe even longer than a day. There's a LOT of shite in there. But whilst it may be shite, it's INTERESTING shite.


----------



## escortmad79 (Dec 9, 2008)

That place is cool!

Incidentally the Fordson tractor that registration number came off is still around


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 9, 2008)

escortmad79 said:


> Incidentally the Fordson tractor that registration number came off is still around



IS it, by heck? Do you know where? I think I might have an idea which farm, as it's just down the road from me.

Longhaven Mains, by any chance?

And how the heck do you know??????????


----------



## escortmad79 (Dec 9, 2008)

Have no idea where it is, did a free HPI check which came back as a blue tractor, the majority of Fordson tractors are blue so searched the DVLA website to see if it was still around & low & behold it is


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll have a look tomorrow when I'm passing.


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats incredible what is in there! I love seeing old tins and stuff, but the clothes are proper retro cool. Like the holes in the wall as well


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 13, 2008)

what a random lil cottage! some messy old grizzly adams type musta lives there hehe


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 14, 2008)

nice look back in time,interesting stuff there like peeking into a bit of history.


----------



## Looloo (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! That's so interesting, good work!


----------



## crickleymal (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a really great find, all those old clothes and stuff. Brilliant.


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Feb 21, 2009)

**

Fancy Pm'ing me with directions, etc? I go visit my sister in aberdeen quite a lot, and would love to photograph this place...she'd love this place too, even though she's not into photography, she likes places like this...


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats wicked, and I was beaten to it! RAC data check on plate, then DVLA check on make! Thats MY party trick


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 21, 2009)

pet_rubber_duck said:


> Fancy Pm'ing me with directions, etc? I go visit my sister in aberdeen quite a lot, and would love to photograph this place...she'd love this place too, even though she's not into photography, she likes places like this...



I don't wish to be rude PRD, but with only 5 posts I wouldn't feel comfortable yet giving directions to this place. And I can't PM you yet due to site rules. 

It's a little too close to home too, and ANY activity would be spotted imediately due to the location. There's only one way in, and the same way out. And hardly any traffic apart from the residents in the area.

Maybe in a wee bit once we all get to know you a bit better.

Sorry.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice one Seahorse! terrific artifacts in there,I reckon all that's holding up that chimney is goodwill and fresh air!


----------

